# Molnija Mvd Pocket Watch



## sileb13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey,

I recently bought this Molnija pocket watch from a street vendor in Berlin... I've seen one other watch with the same front, I've seen another with a similar face, so I'm becoming slightly suspicious as to whether or not it's some kind of "Frankenwatch". On the other hand, the front and back seem equally tarnished/beat up, so perhaps my suspicions are incorrect.

Either way, I was wondering if someone would be able to identify the age or origin or whether or not it's legitimate.

I've roughly translated all of the Russian words with the aid of a friend of mine. And from the research I've done I know that Molnija did make watches for the MVD, so if it's a fraud at least it's not a blatant fraud.










"MVD"










Of course, "Molnija" and at the bottom it says, "Made in Russia".










"For Service to the Fatherland" or something thereabouts.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hard to give a definitive reply. Mjolna made many combinations (still do) of dials, cases and styles over the years :lol:

One of our PW experts may well come along with something more, but I'd think it looks OK to me, I'd be happy to accept it as OK. There's not a lot to be gained by "faking" a Mjolna, although I suppose anything is possible. One of our members has multiple examples of different casebacks used. I've a couple of them for curiosities sake, and to wear with a waistcoat on the right occasions :notworthy:

Good Luck with your research, Wlcome to :rltb:


----------



## sileb13 (Nov 27, 2011)

mel said:


> There's not a lot to be gained by "faking" a Mjolna, although I suppose anything is possible.


On second thought, you're right... If you're going to fake a watch, the least you could do is fake an expensive watch.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

There are a couple of anomolies.

On all the hunter cased Molnija watches I have have the seconds sub dial is at nine o'clock and the distance between centres for the hour hand and second hand is greater. The hands also appear to be shorter than any I have.

There are so many variants I wouldn't say that this is definitely a 'Franken watch' - churned out by enterprising Ukranians - but would have my suspicions.

With the demise of Molnija in 2007 the Chinese seem to have spotted a niche market and are producing cheap knock-offs using their standard 17 jewel wrist watch movement.

Could you post a picture of the movement.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Nice watch mate!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

yes nice case with the emblems on and the enamel, do the hands look a bit short or is it just me? :huh:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

A clear image of the movement would help determine if this is a genuine production Molnija or a Ukranian 'special'. The positioning of the sub seconds might be the result of using an open face movement or a non-Molnija movement. The hands are definitely not standard for this type of watch.

If it is a Ukranian special it doesn't mean the watch will not be accurate and reliable - the Ukranian watch makers seem to be quite gifted, resourceful and adaptable (Soviet heritage ??).


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks iffy to me 

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## sileb13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, sorry it's taken me so long to get this to you, but here's a picture of the movement for you all...










EDIT: Just so you know, there was a circular metal bracket over that gap, I removed because I wasn't sure if it was obstructing the view or not.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Well done. That shot makes it clear this is a Pobeda (Victory) wrist watch movement manufactured in the third quarter of 1956.

I hope this link to movement information will be of some help.

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

.... forgot to add .... Made in the Second Moscow Watch Factory.

Link to Soviet/Russian manufacturers marks


----------

